# Useful Tyre Gauge



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Now that's a good tyre gauge but a shame it only goes up to 60 psi.

http://www.nippynormans.com/f650gs-08-on/inline-tyre-gauge-kit-dial-type-with-two-chucks


----------

